# After Christmas hunt......



## Duckwheat (Jan 22, 2005)

I am going to bring my son on his first pheasant trip after xmass. From the internet and PLOT evaluation I was going to try near New England.

Good place to start? If so any recommendations on where to stay?

I hear a lot of guys complaining about access. Is knocking on a few doors for permission out of the question?

Dave in Idaho


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Internet scouting is not really supported here, so you probably won't get a lot of posts.

You will be fine in the area. Access is tough anywhere in ND now. Pound on some doors and ask politely. You may get 20 "no's" before you get a "yes".

The area you are looking at has some fine PLOTS areas. Bring some good walking shoes.


----------



## Duckwheat (Jan 22, 2005)

I have seen the comment in other post re the ban on internet scouting. I asked a question in general re an area, New England North Dakota. Is it a place to start? Is there a nice place to stay? etc....

I DID NOT ASK WHICH FENCE POST TO HUNT NEXT TO!

Jiminy.

If anyone wants to come to Idaho. I will send you the info where I shot my elk every year the past 6 years running. I will tell you how and where to catch a steel head on the Snake or Salmon. I know some great places to shoot some Chukars.

My brother who lives over in NW Iowa has always been very vociferous in his opinion of NODAK intellect. (light bulb turning on)

Dave


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey Dave, Ever hear the saying "you'll catch more flies with honey??" 
Insulting the intellect of North Dakotans will get you absolutely no where here.

Why don't you do what everyone else around here (Res and NR's) does. Get here, put on some miles knock on some doors and see for yourself.

And don't play the "I don't want to drive umpteen miles just to strike out" 
How do you think people found great hunting areas before the invention of the internet??? 
Its called hunting.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Us don't no jack in nroth dakato.......


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Insult us and then ask for advice?!?! :withstupid:


----------



## britt_guy (Dec 13, 2006)

I am not new to this site (I have been monitoring the site for about 3 years) but after reading Duckwheat's statements above, I had to sign up and finally make my first post.

NoDak patrons please do not come away with the impression that Buckwheat is representative of all Idaho hunters. One can logically assume that Buckwheat is a recent transplant from California based on the following: (1) note he is from "Boise, Idaho"; (2) he is obviously smarter than the NoDak regulars since he was looking for a good pheasant hunting spot without "tripping" the "no internet scouting" rule; and (3) expressed a flipid, greater-than-thou attitude when he did not get what he wanted.

I agree with the "no internet scouting" rule policed by this site. In fact, many times in the past I have had people ask me to take them elk hunting and/or provide them with GPS coordinates of my favorite hunting spots. I reply to these requests with: "Do you mind if I take your wife/girlfriend out for a test drive?" People who know how much time and effort it normally takes to discover a good hunting spot can appreciate this comparison.

I have hunted South Dakota twice and North Dakota for the first time this fall. Prior to this fall's hunt, my son and I scouted for a week in North Dakota in the late summer and I put over 3,000 miles on my vehicle (plus gas, hotels, food, entertainment, etc). As a result, I significantly narrowed down the area where I wanted to hunt and contacted some gracious landowners who invited me to hunt on their land. All of this was accomplished without the benefit of internet scouting. However, it did require an "investment" of time and money.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

Duckwheat,

I would stay in Dickinson, its your best bet to find a room. The comfort Inn is a good place to stay.

I hunted the New England area about a month or so ago, and having grown up in the area I have never seen as many birds in years past.

I would knock on some doors and also look for phone numbers on posted signs. Also bring the phone book form your hotel room to look up numbers if the phone number is not posted.

You and your son will get into birds with out a doubt, hope he has a good time.

You have to understand where ND hunters are comming form. They want your money but don't want you to hire a guide, stay at cannonball, or tell you where to start looking for birds.

You will find the non-hunters very pleasant folks that will be more than happy to point you in the right direction.

I hope your son will have a great experience on his first hunt and will keep comming back for years to come.

Ryan


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Duckwheat said:


> My brother who lives over in NW Iowa has always been very vociferous in his opinion of NODAK intellect. (light bulb turning on)


I fail to see how the unwillingness of anyone to hurt their own hunting opportunities relates to intellect in any way. I question the intellect of anybody who deals in those sorts of generalizations... especially when asking for a favor.


----------



## speedimager (Nov 2, 2006)

You will have no problems finding birds no matter where you go!
Some places may take more effort. If a land owner says no, 
there will be more birds down the road. I had great luck asking
for permission especially with my kids along. Even had my kids
hunt some youth only land. I could walk along with no gun. 
Kudos! A great idea!! Had never seen that before. 
All in all, great people! Great hunting!! And alot of places to discover!!


----------



## Duckwheat (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks for all the nice PM's and responses. It has helped a lot.

Id. Dave


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Apology accepted.... :-?


----------



## stearns24 (Oct 17, 2006)

you guys need to loosen up. the guy asked a pretty general question trying to find a place to take his kid. i'm from south dakota, but i'd point you in the right direction down here........


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I wasn't nice????

I just warned him about the internet scouting and then posted some helpful information without giving GPS coordinates and what did I get in return???

:eyeroll:

hey stearns: Look at duckwheat's first post. Nobody came down on him until he started questioning NODAK's intellect.

Maybe I just should have said this.....

Go home duckwheat, the birds are all gone down in the New England area. Probably won't find much land to hunt either. I will send some pictures of our hunt to your kid so he doesn't feel left out.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

stearns24 said:


> you guys need to loosen up. the guy asked a pretty general question trying to find a place to take his kid. i'm from south dakota, but i'd point you in the right direction down here........


He insults us and then wants info........ :lol: :eyeroll:

Here's your info....hot off the press.......there are pheasants in ND!!!


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

stearns24 said:


> you guys need to loosen up. the guy asked a pretty general question trying to find a place to take his kid. i'm from south dakota, but i'd point you in the right direction down here........


Really I have 5 days left on my SD hunting liscense and could use a place to go. :lol:


----------



## brdhunt36 (Oct 24, 2004)

Come to western nd and hunt pheasants if you get here at the right time I may have some time off after xmas and would take you out for free or point you in the right area for good roosters pm me and will help


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

brdhunt36 said:


> Come to western nd and hunt pheasants if you get here at the right time I may have some time off after xmas and would take you out for free or point you in the right area for good roosters pm me and will help


Seriously? :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Access is NOT as difficult late in the season. Good luck to you!


----------

